# Synth presets for suspense/horror cues?



## maxiedaniels (Jan 29, 2022)

I’ve heard some very interesting and intense synthesis in shows like Hanna and Dark, and I would love some good preset packs that are in that realm. Most cinematic type preset packs I have are more action type rhythms and whatnot. I’d love some stuff that’s more extreme, loud, weird, etc. Any suggestions?


----------



## StefanoM (Jan 29, 2022)

Why don't try Elements and the free exp presets Darkscapes? For Kontakt


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 30, 2022)

maxiedaniels said:


> I’ve heard some very interesting and intense synthesis in shows like Hanna and Dark, and I would love some good preset packs that are in that realm. Most cinematic type preset packs I have are more action type rhythms and whatnot. I’d love some stuff that’s more extreme, loud, weird, etc. Any suggestions?


What synths do you have? Or are you open to buying a new synth?


----------



## maxiedaniels (Jan 30, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> What synths do you have? Or are you open to buying a new synth?


I have a lot of synths at this point - Omni 2, Zebra HZ, Dune, Pigments, serum, massive X, Repro, Diva. Open to buying new synths if there’s a good reason to


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 30, 2022)

I highly recommend looking at Leap Into The Void. His work is not limited to horror, but it can get very dark and is hugely atmospheric. He doesn't have soundsets for the synths you mention, but perhaps you have Massive or Absynth?

Triple Spiral Audio's Website carries some very atmospheric options that might work for you.

I can't list everything in this vein that I have or have looked at, but I could suggest more later.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 30, 2022)

@emptyvessel has a nice gritty signature too. I absolutely adore his raw approach.






KHs - emptyvessel







store.emptyvessel.co.nz


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## gsilbers (Jan 30, 2022)

his stuff is great for that


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 30, 2022)

Four synths, four sound designers here. But if you are looking for something more specific, I may know of something.

Massive:





Leap Into The Void - Darker Than Dark Within Bloom - soundset for NI Massive







liv.mikaeladle.se





Omnisphere:








Omnisphere Cellos of Darkness


PRODUCT INFO Name: Cellos of Darkness Requirements: Omnisphere 2 Number of sounds: 175 Format: Omnisphere 2 Style: Ambient, Darkness, Cellos



www.plughugger.com





Absynth:








NI Absynth: Entropia - PRICE DROP -129 presets - emptyvessel


In light of the recent announcement by NI to end of life Absynth I've reduced the price of the pack to 10 euro to see about getting it into a few more hands while Absynth is still running on current hardware/OS. Entropia: 129 patches for Native Instruments AbsynthAll based around 900Mb of origi




store.emptyvessel.co.nz





Zebra2 and/or HZ:
https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/black-dz-zebra-2-soundset/


----------



## muratkayi (Jan 30, 2022)

As you own Massive X I can safely recommend two expansion packs by NI with presets for it:

Moebius for weird and complex loops and sounds
Scene for dark and cinematic

There's demos on the product pages


----------

